# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  MTK-BOX III V1.15 Released 29/04/2011

## mohamed73

*New Driver Add! Support windows 7*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *First Ver V1.10 Download*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MTK-BOX Upgrade packages V1.12*  tip:You need Install MTK-BOX Ver 1.10 First News:Add More than 80 China Mobile Pinout inside *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *MTK-BOX Upgrade packages V1.13*  tip:You need Install MTK-BOX Ver 1.12 First News:Add More than 100 China Mobile Pinout inside *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *MTK-BOX Upgrade packages V1.14*  tip:You need Install MTK-BOX Ver 1.13 First News:Add More than 100 China Mobile Pinout inside *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *MTK-BOX Upgrade packages V1.15*  tip:You need Install MTK-BOX Ver 1.14 First News:MTK-BOX China Tool Update to 3.601  MTK-BOX Mian Software add the Support web *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *MTK-BOX Ver 1.13 Update List
MTK-BOX China Tool Update to 3.601:* 
New features:
    1：  [SPD] Read version of project in NOR mode
    2：  [SPD] SC8800S2/3/4 supported
    3：  [MTK] New UID decryption for ROM+Bootloader Firmware Image
    4：  [MTK] Bypass Protection of Secure BB chip on MT6226 series
    5：  [MTK] Added MT6253 UID decryption V2 to InternalRam bootloader
    6：  [MTK] Unlock improved
    7：  [MTK]  IMEI Rebuild function improved
    8：  [MTK]  MT6516 supported, ReadFlash only
    9：  [MStar] 8535x/8533 improved
    10：  [MStar] 8535x Nand supported, ReadFlash/Unlock only
    11：  [SiLabs]  boot improved
    12：  [INF]  WriteFlash improved
    13：  [All Chips] Support new NOR flash memory: SVME6432UTB
Bug fixes:
    1：  [MStar] Fixed a crash during USB device enumeration
    2： Some tiny bug fixes 
MTK-BOX Main Tool Add the Support web 
Box Firmware Update to 1.53 Download in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

